

Imagine If Aaron Swartz Had Lived - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/imagine-if-aaron-swartz-had-lived

======
pseingatl
Carmen Ortiz would still have a political future.

~~~
tjarratt
A lot fewer tears would have been shed.

